# Semi trailer that BROKE apart



## wxnut (Nov 29, 2005)

I have no clue how it happened, but a semi trailer broke apart today on
HWY 151 in northern Dodge county, near Waupun, Wisconsin. The page came over for
the fire dept. for a semi smoking. Another call came in saying the truck
had broke in half. I needed to see this for myself.






















Doug Raflik
http://www.dougraflikphotography.com


----------



## Chase (Nov 29, 2005)

That is definitely a unique scene. Well captured!


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, crazy. Good shots :thumbup:


----------



## clemeys (Nov 29, 2005)

wow, worth lookin at....what happenned?


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, HOW did that happen?  Did they overload it too much in the middle, and it was too weak to hold it? I've never heard of such a thing happening!


----------



## doenoe (Nov 29, 2005)

thats just weird. My first thought was a landing gear from a plain that hit the trailer from the side (yes, far fetched but i sometimes do that).
Nice pics taken from of the scene. Really like the last one.


----------



## JonK (Nov 29, 2005)

cool shots...ver sharp and contrasty.


----------



## LizM (Dec 2, 2005)

Very nice!  Looks like it actually had a minor explosion as the other side is blown off, that would remove the stability and structure of the box as well and could account for the "tupperware left in the microwave too long" look.

The only thing is the graphic on the side of the truck is a plastic bottle like a spring water bottle and I'm not sure how that could have had an explosion...unless it was Perrier or he was hauling an extra load in the company truck.


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2005)

:scratch: I don't see a graphic? :scratch:


----------



## LizM (Dec 2, 2005)

Shots 2 & 3 in the center at the break.  Its bent with the break but a water bottle is what it looks like to me anyway.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 3, 2005)

uhh that's weird  I've never seen nor heard about something like that!


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 23, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Very nice! Looks like it actually had a minor explosion as the other side is blown off, that would remove the stability and structure of the box as well and could account for the "tupperware left in the microwave too long" look.
> 
> The only thing is the graphic on the side of the truck is a plastic bottle like a spring water bottle and I'm not sure how that could have had an explosion...unless it was Perrier or he was hauling an extra load in the company truck.


 
I see what you see Liz but im pretty sure its just where the truck split and its shadowed there... and i dont think the other side came off from any explosion, probably just what core_17 said too much weight in the middle, and when the whole container bent it popped all the rivets off the one side, also dont trucks of that length usually have an axle in the middle not touching the ground for heavier loads? I think this truck could have used one! Interested to hear what REALLY happened!

-Joe


----------



## John_05 (Dec 23, 2005)

those are some very interesting and nice photos.  to me, it doesnt look like it broke like that from being overloaded.  i would think that if that was the case, whatever was overloading it would have fallen out of the passenger side of the truck and may have been visible in a couple of the photos.  i could be wrong, as i often am, or it could have just been cleaned up before these pictures were taken.  either way, i would love to know how that happened.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2005)

Lucky you were there, eh! right time, right place 
Awesome pics, love the last one!


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 23, 2005)

wow awesome shots!


----------



## scoob (Dec 26, 2005)

dang, that sucks


----------



## wxnut (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Lucky you were there, eh! right time, right place



Nope. Just listening to the police scanner.


----------



## markc (Jan 7, 2006)

It might have been a single pallet loaded with something really heavy, and instead of putting it at the front like they should have, they just stuck it in the middle. You wouldn't see it on the other side if that was the case.

Cool shots, whatever the reason.


----------



## Fate (Jan 13, 2006)

lol.... that driver must have been having a bad day.


----------

